
Clinton received more money from weapons makers than all other candidate - doener
https://twitter.com/RaniaKhalek/status/701526694683926528?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
======
icebraining
Other funny facts from the same table (from the site, the image seems to be
outdated)

\- Bernie Sanders is 3rd overall, ahead of Jeb Bush, Ben Carson and Marco
Rubio.

\- Larry Lessig got more money from the "weapon makers" than Rick Perry and
Bobby Jindal put together.

\- Barack Obama got more than Chris Christie, despite not actually running for
POTUS in 2016.

[http://www.opensecrets.org/industries/recips.php?ind=D&cycle...](http://www.opensecrets.org/industries/recips.php?ind=D&cycle=2016&recipdetail=P&mem=N&sortorder=U)

(I put "weapon makers" in quotes since, obviously, Defense includes more than
weapons.)

------
kafkaesq
A more indicative measure would perhaps be money from category X as a
percentage of the total raised.

Otherwise, of course it's no surprise that Sanders (dead even as the leading
Democratic candidate) would be ahead of also-ran Republicans like Bush and
Carson -- or the tied-for-second Rubio.

------
mtgx
She certainly received some from the Saudis. I wonder if she'll end up being
"tough on defense contractors", since money obviously doesn't influence her.

